# Need to find a weighmaster



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Can someone tell me where i can find a weigh master near lincoln park, last time i went fishing i got pulled over because my trailer plate was no good and was told that i could get my trailer inpounded. plus i lost my trailer registration so now i need to go to a weighmaster to get the trailer weighed in order to get a plate for it.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

dont know exactly where there is a weighmaster but most of the big truck stops have certified scales that should work.


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

Ecorse and inkster road is a truck stop and most truck stops have scales..I had 2 trailers done at the Ecorse and Inkster stop..$7.50 to boot


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I think the Detroiter truck stop at exit 32 on I-75 has certified scales, call first though, I could be wrong.


----------



## doox00 (Aug 4, 2006)

I was naughty, I looked up a ride rite trailer online, one that was close to my trailer as far as size/weight.. secretary of state had that trailer on file and let me go with it (they have a book with alot of trailer types/models) if your trailer is one of those they can give you a plate and you do not need go through the hassle of getting weighed etc. It was 75 bux for the plate, which I think is the norm.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Can't Touch This said:


> ...plus i lost my trailer registration so now i need to go to a weighmaster to get the trailer weighed in order to get a plate for it.


For anyone else that needs some info on this: I went to the Sec. of State office closest to the house and they gave me a couple of places within a few miles to take the trailer. Also, most trailer parts and supply stores will be able to point someone to one or more certified scales within a short distance.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Downriver Scrap Iron 11th St. south of Eureka in Wyandotte 734-284-9809. H&H Metals Michigan Ave. at Middlebelt 734-728-8050. Call Downriver first, not sure if they are still certified.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Call the company who made your trailer and give them the serial number. They will give you(fax,email or snail) a certificate of origin with everything they could want to know about it. Its free you don't have to take your boat off the trailer and it works every time. I have done it myself many times.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, something to keep in mind if the trailer was manufactured by a business. Pays to take a look for the manufacturer's plate with the number on it. The rest of us have to head to the weighstation for the homemade trailers and the ones that do not have serial numbers.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

i got my trailer weight at "the bushell stop" in westland. its a landscaping place. i think it cost 10 bucks.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Bear in mind... anything under 2000 lbs is going to be a flat rate of $75. So, if you KNOW your trailer + boat weighs less than that... dont' bother taking the boat off the trailer to have it weighed... it will make no difference at the Sec. of State. Basicaly, if your boat is aluminum and under 20' long... you will probably make it (unless you have a tugboat Lund!!). Fiberglass boats under 16' or so should make it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

You've got the old plate/plate number? Why cant you get a duplicate registration from the S of S if you lost yours?


----------

